# Phone number



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I noticed that my WS has been getting outgoing text messages to these numbers 131-266-57386, 177-373-13866, 188-855-39199. I have his password to his cell phone account so I was just checking. I don't know if he has been texting via one of those apps. Does anyone know what software to install on his phone that would let me know his texting activities that is relatively easy and inexpensive. Thanks!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

What kind of phone does he use?

Have you run Google searches against those phone numbers?

And are you certain those numbers are correct? Is there a leading "1" in each of them (as in 1 + area code + prefix + 4-digit number), or are those the actual phone numbers?


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm really bad with technology so I don't know what I'm doing. I tried to do a reverse phone lookup but couldn't as the numbers had more than seven digits. I just don't want to be taken for a fool again


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

International numbers have more than the normal amount of digits. Those numbers look similar to the numbers for one of my suppliers in Ireland. Does he have any reason to call internationally?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

ran the first two numbers and got the following the 3rd number all hidden

..................................................................................
Owner's name hidden for privacy reasons 




Owner is based in Chicago, IL 




Landline - Paetec Communications 
....................................................................

Associated with 

Solange Loubeau 
65+ years old


Antonine R Loubeau 
65+ years old


Antoine Loubeau Sr 


Antonios R Loubeau 
65+ years old


Frank F Alexis 
55-59 years old

Address 



8502 S Marquette Ave


Chicago, IL 60617-2414
..............................................................................



both Chicago though


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

i think you have the numbers broken down incorrectly, which makes them harder to make sense for you.


maritalloneliness said:


> 131-266-57386


should be 1-312-665-7386


maritalloneliness said:


> 177-373-13866


should be 1-773-731-3866


maritalloneliness said:


> 188-855-39199


should be 1-888-553-9199

Area codes 312 and 773 are both Chicago.

888 is a toll-free number, usually used by businesses and telemarketers.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

maritalloneliness said:


> I noticed that my WS has been getting outgoing text messages to these numbers 131-266-57386, 177-373-13866, 188-855-39199. I have his password to his cell phone account so I was just checking. I don't know if he has been texting via one of those apps. Does anyone know what software to install on his phone that would let me know his texting activities that is relatively easy and inexpensive. Thanks!




Per hodges directory

Amber Judkins	N Keota Ave	Chicago Illinois	312-888-553-9199-7386

David Sprouse	S Sacramento Ave	Chicago Illinois	773-731-3866

888-553-9199 No information. 

Don't know if this helps you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

